# Custom grips?



## MIhunter (May 11, 2005)

I have a Mathews Switchback. I am thinking of putting a custom grip on it. Does anyone have any recommendations for a thinner grip that is designed to lessen torque? I feel I have good form and rarely torque the bow but have never really been comfortable with the size and contour of the standard mathew's grip. Any and all advice will be appreciated


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

I will have grips ready to ship this tuesday, here is a picture of the prototype, I can send you a picture of the new grips this weekend if you want. they have a nice flat back that reduces tourqe, definitely helped eliminate the left tear I was getting with my XT.


----------



## MIhunter (May 11, 2005)

*Grips*

Nice! How Much$

Mihunter


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Tronjo makes great grips, heres mine for my Switchback


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Tronjo*

Tronjo he's the MAN for Mathews grips, I've got his grips on both of my bows.


----------



## yAZOO-HNTR (May 16, 2003)

*Tronjo*

I have E-amiled Tronjo, but have not gotten a response. It has only been a day and half though. I have looked at others, but I really like Tronjo. Plus he has more people talking about his grips than any other.


----------



## shadowdrak (May 21, 2005)

yAZOO-HNTR said:


> I have E-amiled Tronjo, but have not gotten a response. It has only been a day and half though. I have looked at others, but I really like Tronjo. Plus he has more people talking about his grips than any other.


He makes great grips and I really enjoyed mine (sold the old, original grip because I was never going to use it). Give Tronjo time, he's a pretty busy guy and he'll get back to you as soon as he can. It'll be worth the wait for a superb performing and great looking grip.


----------



## yAZOO-HNTR (May 16, 2003)

*I do realize hs is busy*

Yea,
I could tell with as many people ordering grips, he was busy. I am going to wait. Thanks,


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

By the way Mike grip looks good, hope you have luck selling them.


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*grips*

Check out the Death Grip at www. vanhandle.net . Works better than any grip on the market.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

*PSE Grips*



> I will have grips ready to ship this tuesday, here is a picture of the prototype, I can send you a picture of the new grips this weekend if you want. they have a nice flat back that reduces tourqe, definitely helped eliminate the left tear I was getting with my XT.


Mike, do you make grips for PSE too? Or does anyone know who does?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*[B]Death Grips ready to ship now[/B]*

*Death Grips ready to ship now*
Go to vanhandle.net 
I have grips for Mathews ready to ship. If you dont shoot better I will take it back no questions asked!


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Tak a look at these: www.torqueless.com/


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Why not just shave one down or make your own? I also dable in wood working.


----------



## Sasquatch1 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Shoot a Black Eagle, Onieda!*

According to Chris Braim, Cloud says their better than playing golf! LOL:RockOn:

private joke there!


Over....


----------



## Zurk (Dec 23, 2005)

flair said:


> tak A Look At These: www.torqueless.com/


+1


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Gotta jump in on this one. Both standard and low profile.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

flair said:


> tak A Look At These: www.torqueless.com/


+2


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> +2


+3


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Torqueless grips on my bow. David Shaw is a real pro and you get a better quality handle without having to wait a day and a half response. On this torqueless I just bought, I ordered on a Saturday night and got my handle today.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

flair said:


> tak a look at these: www.torqueless.com/




+2


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have had both torqueless and tronjo. I loved my tronjo.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

*There's a pic of my Torqueless*


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

spb said:


> Check out the Death Grip at www. vanhandle.net . Works better than any grip on the market.


+2...great product!


----------

